# City of Industry CA



## Innovations (Oct 2, 2016)

Do any of you work in or have information from someone who works here? Does it really exist?


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

It does not open till next year.


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

Early spring.


----------



## Innovations (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks...do I presume from the name that it will be a logistics location?

Here is the big question: If I start delivering for another location am I shut out of being able to drive for City of Industry when it opens? When other new locations have opened have existing drivers been able to switch their locations to it relatively easily?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Innovations said:


> Thanks...do I presume from the name that it will be a logistics location?
> 
> Here is the big question: If I start delivering for another location am I shut out of being able to drive for City of Industry when it opens? When other new locations have opened have existing drivers been able to switch their locations to it relatively easily?


Leave "If" and "Buts" and start driving man, you do not want to wait till next year!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Innovations said:


> Thanks...do I presume from the name that it will be a logistics location?
> 
> Here is the big question: If I start delivering for another location am I shut out of being able to drive for City of Industry when it opens? When other new locations have opened have existing drivers been able to switch their locations to it relatively easily?


Switching is technically forebiden and ag my WH they told us they deactivate people who do it but a few on here have done it without getting the ax


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Will it be prime now or logistics?


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

iyengar said:


> Will it be prime now or logistics?


 I read from somewhere it's designated as DLA7, so I think it's going to be Logistic.com.


----------



## Innovations (Oct 2, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Leave "If" and "Buts" and start driving man, you do not want to wait till next year!


Well maybe not. I'm doing OK with Uber in the meantime and the City of Industry location is so ideal to where I live.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Good plan Innovations I held out for the nearby Prime Now location for 4 months. Esp since other options would have had traffic and parking issues with deliveries. Not to mention being further from my home.

And let's all remember not to rely on this platform or an other for our primary income. It could all go away just as quickly as it came to us...

I run 4-5 platforms to keep it interesting but also to have some security when one of the companies drops its programming (I'm looking at you UberEats Instant) and I lose than earning potential.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

chefseth said:


> Good plan Innovations I held out for the nearby Prime Now location for 4 months. Esp since other options would have had traffic and parking issues with deliveries. Not to mention being further from my home.
> 
> And let's all remember not to rely on this platform or an other for our primary income. It could all go away just as quickly as it came to us...
> 
> I run 4-5 platforms to keep it interesting but also to have some security when one of the companies drops its programming (I'm looking at you UberEats Instant) and I lose than earning potential.


You used to make good money doing uber eats instant?


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

It paid well only for two months I was doing additional restaurant bag drops. Extra $20 plus the $20 partiicaption and 15-20 deliveries in a 3 hour window would pocket $100. And it was 10am-1pm so perfect way to be busy after AM Uber/Lyft airport runs.

But they dropped the participation fee to $10 and new drivers got the bag drops and the deliveries became fewer and I stopped doing it about 3 weeks before the discontinued.

Best to prepare for the inevitable failures of these one-hit wonders. Take advantage of the low-hanging fruit while it is still there, my friends.


----------

